# Meowing loudly in another room



## ladylilith (Sep 25, 2008)

I have been wondering about this for some time... my cat does this and my ex's cat used to do this as well. Both are indoor only cats, and are altered.

Why do cats sometimes walk off into another room (by themselves), then start meowing/yowling at the top of their lungs?

They'll leave your side, go off to be alone and just go "MEOOOWWW. RRROOOOWWW. REEOOOOWWW." over and over 

Is this just pining for attention?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

YES! Cinderella does this. She stops the minute I walk into the living room. (brat!) I can walk right up to her and she's already purring! :?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My aged meezer/tabby would do this. I truly think she had senility issues, though. She really seemed lost, but as soon as I would speak to her or go get her, she would change her tune and be happy.
S-Jo makes that cry, but only when she is carrying around a plastic milk-ring and playing.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Gracie does the same, she'll make a lot of noise if she's bored and can't get down a toy that she wants, or if she wants us off the computer(!) . Usually in the evening, after dinner....As soon as you talk to her, she changes to her 'conversational' mode, which is little mumbles and chirps. 

Fran


----------



## ladylilith (Sep 25, 2008)

Fran... your cat's fur/eye color combination is simply stunning! I've never seen anything like it 8O 

Yes, I do spend a lot of time on the computer and sometimes she does this during my computer time... or when I've gone to bed and refuse to play any more...


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Fergie did this constantly before her surgery, but Fern never did. (Fergie is the more active of the two) Now that Fergie is home, but not playing yet, Fern is doing the loud meowing. She used to get all the playing she needed with Fergie, but now she's bored and looking for someone to play with. I have no doubt that once Fergie is back to normal and playing constantly, we'll get the meowing from her again, while Fern hides under the bed because she's all played out!


----------



## cherry1411 (Jan 13, 2009)

treacle does that when he cant find us he starts crying n looking for us then we have to call him or go and get him hes such a baby


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Murphy does this every night, inevitably while we're eating dinner. You'd think there was a flying monkey out the window or something, but it really doesn't seem to be in response to a thing.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Taz does this and if you call out to him he will come running, crying all the way (of course with us talking back the entire time also). He stops once he's on my lap. It is truly a call and response with him.

Oh, he also does this if you sneeze as if to ask if you are ok.


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

Leazie said:


> He also does this if you sneeze as if to ask if you are ok.


 :lol: That is soooo funny!

My Clyde, after his littermate died at the age of 15, would roam around the house and do this at night; I'm sure he was trying to help Bonnie find her way home. I would have to go and get him, and bring him back to bed with me so that all would be right with the world again. This went on for the remainder of his 18 years. It tended to get worse if we were ever gone for any extended period of time. "Sigh" ....What I would give to be able to hear my boy's yowling in the night again.


----------



## cmw0829 (Nov 23, 2008)

My cat does this but will do it throughout the house - only when she's carrying her catnip filled mouse (aka "drug mouse" - named by my teenaged son). She'll wander through all of the rooms (can make a big circle through the rooms) carrying that mouse, just meowing plaintively.


----------

